# Biothane tack



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so, where is the picture of it? I am considering ordering some biothane tack so I was glad to hear that you like the feel and look of it!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry, I'm an idiot with technology! I don't know how to post a photo. 

I bought the bridle from Distance Depot. I even called twice while I was looking at the photo trying to decide on different things. THey were very nice and helpful.

Rhonda


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I had problems with distance depot, I imagine if you call you can get good service, I didnt wanna call and there websight was confusing, the drop down boxes didnt match the product descriptions, Baisc items in the pictures became "Highly customized" when I wanted to order. All I wanted was a red 3 piece set with orange overlays, and couldnt really get that message transmitted,
A NO RETURNS NO REFUNDS, policy was a definite deal breaker for me, especially for an online mail order business.

I found Moss rock endurance, way easier to deal with, better order form, clear email communication, better prices, and not only a satisfaction guarantee, but if you buy a new horse and soemthing doesnt fit, you can send your tack back and they will refit the parts that dont fit. I ordered my stuff las week and althought they said normaly ten days I said I was going to an endurance event on the 26th and asked pretty please ? It shipped yesterday cant wait to see it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Running Bear is another good source for biothane tack.


----------



## pgang (Nov 19, 2009)

I got this model from distance depot for my TWH and love it. 
https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Beta_Biothane_Halter_Bridle_No_Brow_p/bbt-hbnb.htm
Their site does need some improvement but when I called them they were very helpful and all my items came quickly. One of tyhe great things about biothane is you just hose everything off, wipe it dry and it looks good as new.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby said to order my biothane for my Christmas present. I ordered it from Taylored Tack and Amanda was wonderful to work with. It came in Monday and it is GORGEOUS. I got the Pawnee bridle/halter in purple (my favorite color!!!) with the purple maize overlay. I also got the closed reins with the overlay and it all had the Horse Shoe brand hardware that matches my saddle. Reins had the popper so my arms don't have to stretch down to let Biscuit have a drink or graze a bit.

My endurance buddy/barn manager ordered hers the same time I did and hers came in too. She ordered basically the same I did without the overlay - she also got the breast strap. We had them out at the barn yesterday and we were both extremely pleased with the quality.


----------

